# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°43 est sorti !

## Dandu

Comme tous les trimestres, Canard PC Hardware est en kiosque. Dans ce 43e opus, nous avons décidé de traiter de plusieurs sujets liés à l’intérieur de votre domicile, avec en point d’orgue deux sujets importants : le Wi-Fi 6 (alias 802.11ax) et les ampoules connectées.

Pour le premier sujet, nous vous expliquons les nouveautés de la norme, son changement de nom pour quelque chose de plus grand public, et les améliorations à attendre. Nous avons donc essayé plusieurs point d’accès et cartes à cette norme, qui commence à arriver dans les PC portables, les smartphones et même les Box de nos FAI. Est-il vraiment possible de dépasser les débits de la fibre optique ? C’est ce que vous découvrirez. Le second dossier s’intéresse aux ampoules LED connectées. Nous vous expliquerons les avantages de ces dernières, les choix technologiques et les différentes possibilités d’intégration. Faut-il craquer pour du Philips Hue ? Une autre marque ? Une ampoule Wi-Fi peut-elle suffire ? Nous avons aussi effectué quelques mesures sur la qualité des ampoules au niveau de la lumière, avec quelques surprises.

Dans le reste du magazine, vous découvrirez notre avis sur le lancement de Stadia. Si Google essaye de corriger quelques points que nous évoquons, c’est tout à leur honneur, le service de cloud gaming pose quelques (gros) soucis, comme vous le verrez. Nous vous avons aussi préparé un petit historique des Windows oubliés, comme le rare Windows/386 de la fin des années 80. Une nouvelle plume, @cactuceratops, vous propose aussi un dossier sur la préservation de la musique dans les jeux vidéo, un point rarement mis en avant et pourtant très intéressant. Et Neji s’intéresse cette fois à un domaine rétro un peu plus large que les cartes graphiques, avec un dossier sur les meilleures configurations rétro.

Dans les autres tests, vous découvrirez comment activer l’IPv6 chez votre FAI, une configuration thématique pensée spécialement pour notre assistante de choc, Pauline, des tests de cartes graphiques Nvidia avec de nouveaux modèles Super, des processeurs Intel (le Core i9 9900KS), des souris et même des déodorants. Et comme d’habitude, vous pourrez lire nos guides d’achats pour bien choisir votre futur PC.

Nous espérons que ce nouveau numéro vous plaira et nous vous invitions à venir en parler sur le forum pour nous donner votre avis et vos impressions.

----------


## vectra

Et lest tests de RV dont on avait parlé? C'est pour un prochain numéro??
Répondez... 


... maintenant!  ::o:

----------


## Dandu

Alors, on a testé un casque, et pour des raisons logistiques, y a un autre dans le prochain numéro

----------


## vectra

Ok  :;):

----------


## ExPanda

> Le point sur la VR en 2020





> on a testé un casque


 ::mellow::

----------


## SuperLowl

Bonjour,

à l'époque de l'article sur "Comment transformer votre RPi en SteamLink", il était conseillé de passer par une connexion filaire car le wifi provoquait des problèmes.

Je ne me rappelles pas si c'était une limite matérielle du RPi ou un problème plus général du wifi.

Si c'est le premier cas : est-il possible d'après votre boule de cristal qu'un prochain RPi permette une amélioration ? Qu'est-ce que ça impliquerait : modification d'une puce j'imagine, mais autre chose ?

Dans le second cas : est-ce que le wifi 6 améliore les choses ? Autrement dit, est-ce qu'avec cette nouvelle norme, la puissance du signal peut permettre de streamer l'image d'un jeu d'un PC vers une télé sans gros problème ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Je ne sais plus si ce thème avait été abordé : comment connecter une vieille imprimante USB en bluetooth ou wifi, par ex en lui collant un rPy au cul, et quel(s) logiciels utiliser que l'on soit sous Windows10 ou android/ios. Pendant un temps j'aurais dis Google Cloud Print, mais je crois que la techno vient d'être mise à mort par Google.

---

J'aurais juste une remarque, très subjective : "la page de la rage". Je trouve le sujet un peu puéril, type page facebook. Si vous étiez vous-même très respectueux des termes officiels et peu utilisateur d'anglicismes, je pense qu'à la limite ça passerait. Là, je trouve le sujet finalement inintéressant, un peu pompeux, si bien que je n'ai même plus le courage de lire la page jusqu'à la fin  :Emo: 
Peut être cet espace pourrait-il être utilisé pour un sujet plus sérieux ? Ou bien pourriez-vous le tourner en un "le saviez vous ?" ?

Sinon pour tout le reste, très bon numéro !
Et excellente nouvelle ce possible retour du comparatif des perfs des GPU !

----------


## Dandu

> Bonjour,
> 
> à l'époque de l'article sur "Comment transformer votre RPi en SteamLink", il était conseillé de passer par une connexion filaire car le wifi provoquait des problèmes.
> 
> Je ne me rappelles pas si c'était une limite matérielle du RPi ou un problème plus général du wifi.
> 
> Si c'est le premier cas : est-il possible d'après votre boule de cristal qu'un prochain RPi permette une amélioration ? Qu'est-ce que ça impliquerait : modification d'une puce j'imagine, mais autre chose ?
> 
> Dans le second cas : est-ce que le wifi 6 améliore les choses ? Autrement dit, est-ce qu'avec cette nouvelle norme, la puissance du signal peut permettre de streamer l'image d'un jeu d'un PC vers une télé sans gros problème ?


Oui... et non.

Sur le Raspberry Pi spécifiquement, le principal problème c'est que c'était une puce assez moyenne. Le 3 et le Zero W sont en 11n sur une antenne (la techno d'il y a 10 ans) et avec une antenne compacte. C'est un peu mieux sur les modernes (3+, 4) mais ça reste assez léger, et on risque pas de voir du 11ax avant un moment.

Après, le second problème du Wi-Fi, c'est que la latence peut être plus élevée, mais qu'elle est surtout pas prévisible. Ca peut être très bien parce qu'on est proche, seul, etc. Puis s'effondrer parce qu'on bouge, parce que le voisin allume le micro-onde, parce le gosse regarde du streaming. Le Wi-Fi 6 va aussi améliorer ça, c'est expliqué, mais ça reste pas génial.

Après, ça marche dans de bonnes conditions, avec un smartphone, avec Stadia, etc. Mais faut un bon point d'accès, un bon appareil, pas trop d'interférences, etc.




> Je ne sais plus si ce thème avait été abordé : comment connecter une vieille imprimante USB en bluetooth ou wifi, par ex en lui collant un rPy au cul, et quel(s) logiciels utiliser que l'on soit sous Windows10 ou android/ios. Pendant un temps j'aurais dis Google Cloud Print, mais je crois que la techno vient d'être mise à mort par Google.
> 
> ---
> 
> J'aurais juste une remarque, très subjective : "la page de la rage". Je trouve le sujet un peu puéril, type page facebook. Si vous étiez vous-même très respectueux des termes officiels et peu utilisateur d'anglicismes, je pense qu'à la limite ça passerait. Là, je trouve le sujet finalement inintéressant, un peu pompeux, si bien que je n'ai même plus le courage de lire la page jusqu'à la fin 
> Peut être cet espace pourrait-il être utilisé pour un sujet plus sérieux ? Ou bien pourriez-vous le tourner en un "le saviez vous ?" ?
> 
> Sinon pour tout le reste, très bon numéro !
> Et excellente nouvelle ce possible retour du comparatif des perfs des GPU !


Pour les imprimantes, c'est compliqué. Y a des adaptateurs qui existent, mais y a pas tellement de trucs universels derrière, surtout avec la fin du truc de Google. Y a le AirPrint d'Apple, il exoste des serveurs, et oui, on peut mettre un Raspberry Pi au cul avec un serveur réseau et ça doit fonctionner sous Windows. Sous Android, j'ai jamais vraiment essayé, mais le standard IP est assez complet. Dans la majorité des cas, hors AirPrint, on se retrouve vite avec un souci : faut des pilotes, ou une interface propriétaire.

En réalité, sauf cas très particulier, c'est malheureusement plus efficace/simple/moins couteux de remplacer une vieille imprimante en fin de vie par un modèle moderne qui a ça que d'essayer de la connecter. C'est un peu triste.  

La page de la rage, ça m'amuse (et les retours peuvent amener un dossier, c'est sûrement le cas ici)

----------


## Narm

::wub:: 
Merci pour la page de rage sur la sauvegarde. C'est une vraie problématique pour le grand public comment faire des sauvegardes régulièrement et qui soient fiables ; my 50 cents : 

J'estime à même pas 5% de mes clients qui possèdent des NAS ou font des sauvegardes régulières. Et pourtant, c'est un point systématique lors de mes interventions. 

Au départ je paramétrais l'outil de sauvegarde de Windows 7, sauf que les personnes ralaient car elles ne pouvaient pas prendre leur disque pour montrer facilement leurs photos à tata Jeannine en le branchant sur la tv. 
Quant à leur faire acheter deux disques dur, un pour la sauvegarde, un pour s'échanger les données, c'était une douce utopie.

Du coup pendant longtemps, j'installais un Cobian avec programmation automatique. Les personnes ne se souvenaient pas de l'heure ou oubliaient de brancher le disque dur ; du coup je leur montrais manuellement comment faire la sauvegarde. Bah ça marche pas mieux ; souvent ils oublient toujours  une étape ou branchent la prise USB dans le port Ethernet (encore arrivé la semaine dernière, no fake). 

Bah du coup entre avoir des sauvegardes irrégulières ou avoir une sauvegarde régulière mais qui risque de se manger un crypto, j'ai fini par choisir la seconde option (je laisse le choix aux client) : historique des fichiers windoze 10, disque USB toujours branché et roulé jeunesse. J'ai plus régulièrement des clients qui suppriment des fichiers, ont un disque HS qu'un crypto

/my 50 cents

----------


## Dandu

Je pense qu'on va en parler dans le prochain numéro

----------


## vectra

Coucou tous,

Je viens d'acheter le numéro et je voudrais apporter quelques commentaires sur la partie VR.

Sur l'état du marché VR, 

l'Index a beau être très cher (trop pour moi), il est pourtant en rupture depuis l'annonce de Half Life: Alyx. Je ne sais trop quoi en penser, mais c'est encore le cas ce jour. ONI a l'air bien branché par le Vive Cosmos, mais j'ai plutôt eu l'impression qu'il avait fait un flop à en croire mes retours du landerneau de la VR.

Sur l'état du marché vidéoludique, je ne suis pas pleinement d'accord avec l'état des lieux esquissé. Il y a clairement un effet HL: Alyx, et j'espère qu'il sera durable alors même que Valve annonce un jeu de 15h environ. Il me semble clair que le gros de la production VR concerne des jeux à petits moyens, parfois expérimentaux et qui ont tendance à être courts, mais c'est de moins en moins le cas. Sur l'Oculus Store, on a récemment eu Asgard's Wrath comme "grosse production" VR, avec au moins 45h de jeu, même en traçant à fond. Stormland est également une "grosse" sortie récente, et il y a plusieurs "gros" jeux prévus en 2020 (medal of honor et walking dead notamment). Valve a également annoncé la sortie de plusieurs gros titres VR qui devraient suivre HL: Alyx, mais on n'a pas d'autres nouvelles ce jour. 

De manière générale, l'acheteur compulsif de casque VR aurait de quoi s'occuper après avoir essoré les quelques titres "tête de gondole". La liste des recommandations entre canards pour l'année 2019 compte une bonne centaine de titres, et elle n'a pas été actualisée après Octobre (date des grosses sorties évoquées ci-dessus). Mais c'est vrai que la curation de jeux VR est un gros problème et tient trop au bouche-à-oreille. 

Enfin, il ne faut pas toujours dénigrer les jeux adaptés à la VR sans avoir été conçus pour. Les jeux de bagnole et les simus de vol sont parmi les applications les plus convaincantes de la VR. Sincèrement, Dirt Rally en VR m'a fait acheter un volant à retour de force alors que je n'ai jamais été attiré par le genre auparavant, et que c'est peu innovant voire trivial comme appli VR. D'autres se tournent vers des casques plus spécifiques et moins équilibrés (HP Reverb, Pimax) rien que pour mieux jouer en simu VR. 


Dans le test du Rift S, 

a) ONI évoque la nette augmentation de la résolution par oeil pour expliquer la disparition de l'effet de grille qui était visible sur le Rift CV1. Sauf que ce n'est pas une bonne info  ::wacko::  L'Oculus Quest, sorti presque en même temps que le Rift S, possède un effet de grille bien visible. Or, sa résolution par oeil est encore supérieure à celle du Rift S! (Oculus Rift CV1: 1080x1200, Rift S: 1280x1440, Quest: 1440x1600).

L'effet de grille est en fait un "défaut" physique commun à tous les écrans OLED: le CV1 et le Quest en possèdent un, mais pas le Rift S, ni l'Index ni le Cosmos, qui ont opté pour le LCD classique. Physiquement, les pixels LCD sont ajustés en grille rectangulaire avec très peu d'espace inter-pixel visible, même avec le grossissement des lentilles. La plupart des OLED ont des pixels disposés en dalles pentiles avec un liseré noir bien visible entre les pixels. Ca fait son petit effet dans les scènes très claires (...): il y a long à dire sur le duel OLED/LCD, mais je suis personnellement très content que l'industrie ait majoritairement opté pour le LCD depuis 2019.

b) Je trouve que le test du Rift S est bien gentil et pardonne certains défauts, mais j'apporterais une nuance sur l'histoire des contrôleurs dont l'alimentation par pile serait un défaut. On peut facilement acheter un jeu de 4 piles rechargeables pour 10€ et toujours avoir de quoi jouer non-stop. En général, les autres options soit demandent plus de piles, soit sont plus contraignantes (fils, setup fixe). Un truc que j'aime bien, en fin de session, c'est tout ranger dans mon sac de transport rigide (avec le fil qui dépasse) et caler le sac proprement dans un coin...

----------


## oeufmollet

> Merci pour la page de rage sur la sauvegarde. C'est une vraie problématique pour le grand public comment faire des sauvegardes régulièrement et qui soient fiables ; my 50 cents : 
> 
> J'estime à même pas 5% de mes clients qui possèdent des NAS ou font des sauvegardes régulières. Et pourtant, c'est un point systématique lors de mes interventions. 
> 
> Au départ je paramétrais l'outil de sauvegarde de Windows 7, sauf que les personnes ralaient car elles ne pouvaient pas prendre leur disque pour montrer facilement leurs photos à tata Jeannine en le branchant sur la tv. 
> Quant à leur faire acheter deux disques dur, un pour la sauvegarde, un pour s'échanger les données, c'était une douce utopie.
> 
> Du coup pendant longtemps, j'installais un Cobian avec programmation automatique. Les personnes ne se souvenaient pas de l'heure ou oubliaient de brancher le disque dur ; du coup je leur montrais manuellement comment faire la sauvegarde. Bah ça marche pas mieux ; souvent ils oublient toujours  une étape ou branchent la prise USB dans le port Ethernet (encore arrivé la semaine dernière, no fake). 
> 
> ...


Beaucoup aimé la page sur les sauvegardes.

Par contre, le problème des NAS, c'est que beaucoup croient qu'un NAS suffit car il y a au moins 2 disques durs dedans. Sauf que si on n'a pas de chance, quand le NAS fait un caca nerveux, c'est l'ensemble des disques durs qui sont irrécupérables. Donc le NAS peut être vu comme une sauvegarde un peu plus sécurisée qu'un disque dur unique de sauvegarde, mais il ne faut pas mettre ses données uniquement sur le NAS. J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est souvent le cas (et beaucoup font la gueule quand le NAS rend l'âme).

Perso, j'ai les données de base sur SSD interne et HDD externes (connectés presque tous les jours), et tout est sauvegardé régulièrement sur un Drobo première génération (boitier avec 4 hdd avec une espèce de raid propriétaire), via un logiciel de sauvegarde que je lance manuellement. J'essaie de le faire après chaque ajout de donnée importante, pour perdre un minimum de donnée si un élément ne démarre plus. Pas chaud pour la sauvegarde en ligne (sans parler des débits montants pas top), pas besoin de NAS pour l'instant, le jour où le Drobo fatiguera je prendrai peut-être un disque dur externe "classique" (j'avais pris le drobo pour avoir un stockage important facilement, à l'époque, maintenant on trouve des hdd énormes pas chers).

Sinon, sympa aussi le pti article sur le SAV hyper efficace pour le support d'écran, c'est bien de critiquer, mais c'est pas mal non plus de dire ce qui est bien  ::):

----------


## Narm

Dans l'idéal c'est plusieurs moyens différents :
Travail sur DD ou SSD
Sauvegarde sur NAS
Sauvegarde sur DD externe / Cloud situé au minimum à l'autre bout de la maison ou à l'extérieur et branché uniquement lors de la sauvegarde.
Et bien sûr tester les sauvegardes de temps en temps pour s'assurer qu'elles soient fonctionnelles.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca me fait rire cette mode de la "sauvegarde" comme des pros.
Le particulier peut très bien se satisfaire de tout balancer sur un cloud, et le versionning de celui-ci lui sera bien utile. C'est franchement suffisant pour énormément de gens, et le prix & contraintes restent acceptables. Et cela reste de la sauvegarde, n'en déplaisent aux intégristes qui ne jurent que par l'utilisation de 3 mediums différents et éloignés.
D'autant que la plupart du monde n'a que très peu de documents réellement importants. On parle de sauver 500Go de films et photos, mais si on les perd ce n'est pas la fin du monde. On veut juste une copie simple et peu contraignante, et au pire si ça plante bah on perd les photos (qu'on a de toute façon sur le smartphone) et on re-télécharge les _films_ sur un site pirate. Les 2~3 factures PDF et le scan de la carte d'identité, on se les envoie par email et c'est réglé.

Le NAS, c'est bien pour les geeks et les pros. C'est contraignant, moche et cher.
Bien sur que des gens disent vouloir tout sauver, mais ils voudraient aussi Netflix gratuit, et la retraite à 50 ans. Il ne faut pas prendre au pied de la lettre tout ce qu'ils disent.

---

D'ailleurs je ferai le lien avec le CPC 402 sur Amazon Glacier. Il y a moins cher et plus efficace : acheter un DD externe, tout mettre dessus, puis le planquer où tu veux (chez tes parents ou frère/sœur dans le pire des cas).
C'est moins cher, la récup est gratos, et tu n'as pas besoin de la fibre pour tout envoyer (et tout récupérer). Enfin, tes données ne sont pas sur le cloud l'_ordinateur d'un autre_, en particulier un GAFAM.

----------


## Narm

J'ai régulièrement des clients qui me demandent de récupérer les photos de grossesses, de la grand mère décédée et d'autres événements.
Pour X ou Y raison ils n'ont plus les originales et s'ils peuvent demander des photos à leur entourage, il y a toujours des pertes. 
Et si je suis d'accord qu'un onedrive est le plus simple à mettre en place sur le terrain il y a des freins :
La connexion ADSL moisie à même pas 1mb/s d'up (ce qui n'est embêtant que lors de la première sauvegarde et ensuite de vidéos), le prix et la peur d'être piraté.

----------


## Dandu

> Ca me fait rire cette mode de la "sauvegarde" comme des pros.
> Le particulier peut très bien se satisfaire de tout balancer sur un cloud, et le versionning de celui-ci lui sera bien utile. C'est franchement suffisant pour énormément de gens, et le prix & contraintes restent acceptables. Et cela reste de la sauvegarde, n'en déplaisent aux intégristes qui ne jurent que par l'utilisation de 3 mediums différents et éloignés.
> D'autant que la plupart du monde n'a que très peu de documents réellement importants. On parle de sauver 500Go de films et photos, mais si on les perd ce n'est pas la fin du monde. On veut juste une copie simple et peu contraignante, et au pire si ça plante bah on perd les photos (qu'on a de toute façon sur le smartphone) et on re-télécharge les _films_ sur un site pirate. Les 2~3 factures PDF et le scan de la carte d'identité, on se les envoie par email et c'est réglé.
> 
> Le NAS, c'est bien pour les geeks et les pros. C'est contraignant, moche et cher.
> Bien sur que des gens disent vouloir tout sauver, mais ils voudraient aussi Netflix gratuit, et la retraite à 50 ans. Il ne faut pas prendre au pied de la lettre tout ce qu'ils disent.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


On doit pas voir les mêmes gens.

Perso, les gens sont vraiment dévastés quand ils perdent les photos (quelle que soit la raison). Et c'est pas des trucs récupérables facilement, justement. Après, le NAS est un peu abusé pour du grand public, c'est sur, mais ça reste une sécurité correcte.

Et le cloud est impraticable dans pas mal de cas, pour deux raisons : les gens aiment pas spécialement des abos pour ça (bon, et en plus, certains flippent que les ricains regardent leurs photos) et les lignes ADSL, encore très présentes, sont vraiment pas adaptées à ça.

----------


## gros_bidule

Possible.

Tous mes proches ont de bons vieux albums photos imprimés, car ils ont un charme que les JPEG n'ont pas. Y'a même des sociétés qui font ça pour pas cher et très bien. Donc la version numérique, au fond, osef  ::P: 
Je parle des photos importantes, car les 5000 photos vites prises vite fait, on ne les imprime pas et on n'y tient pas plus que ça. Aucun réel drame à les perdre.
Enfin bon, à chacun ses expériences et ses priorités.

----------


## Daedaal

> Le second dossier s’intéresse aux ampoules LED connectées. Nous vous expliquerons les avantages de ces dernières, les choix technologiques et les différentes possibilités d’intégration. Faut-il craquer pour du Philips Hue ? Une autre marque ? Une ampoule Wi-Fi peut-elle suffire ? Nous avons aussi effectué quelques mesures sur la qualité des ampoules au niveau de la lumière, avec quelques surprises.


J'attends -et je pense que je ne suis pas le seul- votre dossier plus détaillé sur les solutions domotiques "DIY" avec impatience.  :Bave: 
Une remarque débile pour faire le nerd : Il n'y a pas de certification Zigbee, il y a une norme que tu respectes plus ou moins. D'où les dérives qu'on connaît (coucou Hue). C'est Z-Wave qui certifie les périphériques, ce qui explique en partie leur faible volume sur le marché (au delà des considérations sur la portée et la BP dispo).

Et une question alakon : Je comprend l'intérêt de Jeedom pour des raisons linguistiques. Est-ce que vous comptez vous baser dessus pour ce fameux dossier ?
Je pense, peut-être à tort, que quiconque se lance dans ce genre de démarche est assez familier avec l'anglais technique pour aborder toutes les solutions du marché. 
Dans ce contexte, j'ai un problème avec Jeedom. Deux en fait.

- Quand je me suis lancé et que j'ai arpenté google pour trouver un serveur domotique open-source, je suis tombé sur openHAB (l'ancêtre) et Home assistant (le jeune rigolo qui s'appelle hass - ass... trop drôle. Mais je l'ai aussi choisi pour le nom...  ::wacko::  ). Ce sont systématiquement les deux premiers cités et le point commun entre tous les infos sur le domaine. Ce serait dommage de se priver par chauvinisme inutile des plus grosses communautés, donc les plus réactives... etc (tu connais la chanson) dans un domaine qui en est à la transition entre early-adopters et la masse.

- Je sais qu'open-source ne signifie pas gratuit. Mais la présence d'un market payant et de formules d'abonnement quand les concurrents monétisent plutôt sur des fonctions/services avancés mais dispensables (tout comme une distro linusque qui est rentable par le consulting) me gêne un peu. L'idée des microtransactions dans la domotique me hérisse le poil pour être franc.


Et puis une dernière question/remarque (puisque y'en a plus, j'vous l'met quand même) : On parle d'assistants vocaux comme entités domotiques, Google Home, Alexa et Siri... Z'oubliez un peu vite Snips et c'est dommage.
Il me semble que dans le test des différents assistants vocaux, CPCHardware était arrivé à la conclusion qu'à part les commandes non-équivoques, on était sur le niveau de compréhension d'un gosse de 5 ans. Et que c'est TRES con un gosse de 5 ans.  ::P: 
Quitte à rester à ce niveau, Snips est très sympa, français, et _private by design_. Ça communique en MQTTT donc n'importe quelle plateforme domotique doit pouvoir l'intégrer.
Ça pourrait aussi faire un article...


Et si jamais -quitte à filer des trucs au cloud- vous avez un peu d'infos sur Watson... C'est de la gourmandise, je sais...  ::P:

----------


## Dandu

Alors, déjà, merci  ::): 

La suite, ça va être à l'été (j'espère) pas au printemps, déjà.

Après, les choix, on essaye de voir ce qu'il existe, donc pas uniquement Jeedom, même si ça a l'avantage d'être en français (et franchement, c'en est un pour pas mal de monde) et intégré dans des trucs genre la Freebox. Après, y a des défauts, justement.

Pour les assistants, ils sont toujours idiots, mais Snips c'est pas super user friendly, contrairement à Alexa/Google/Siri. On prend ces trois là parce qu'il y a des chances que les lecteurs utilisent un des trois au moins, que c'est pas cher, et simple à mettre en oeuvre. 

Mais tout ça, c'est lié à une vision de la domotique. Je peux imaginer un truc que je vais faire moi même, avec des choix sécurisés, des solutions que je trouve efficace, etc. Mais ma femme doit l'utiliser. Comme chez pas mal de gens : les trucs trop techniques, en anglais, pensé par (et piur ?) des ingénieurs, etc., c'est juste pas possible en réalité si on vise les masses.

----------


## Daedaal

Alors déjà, de nada, je vous lis depuis une éternité, pour une fois que je peux contribuer, aussi peu que ce soit...  :;): 

J'ai peur que vous essayez de faire un dossier qui est impossible si le but est de permettre à Mme michu de monter son serveur domotique. Oui utiliser des ampoules et télécommandes est trivial, mais non les mettre en musique à la base ne l'est pas encore. A fortiori si on veut avoir un RQP correct et qu'on picore entre les gros :Hue, Osram, Xiaomi, Innr, Tradfri...

J'ignore quelle est ta familiarité avec ces conneries (ou celle de la personne qui va se taper le taf) mais rien qu'en prenant l'écosystème Hue (on est d'accord, c'est la base), tu as déjà une telle masse de bordel que si tu n'a pas au départ une idée de ce que tu veux faire... Tu veux un radio-réveil lumineux... Bon courage dans les Hue labs (le truc le plus instinctif sur lequel ira Mme Michu, c'est évident  ::rolleyes:: ). Et si dans tes luminaires tu n'est pas 100% Hue True Color (RGB*W*, ce qui n'est pas le cas de toute la gamme Hue) tu vas devoir comprendre pourquoi tu ne vois pas ton ampoule Osram et que ta Hue Bloom est grisée quand tu veux utiliser Hue Sync.

Pourtant comme plein d'autre gens, j'ai eu les yeux qui pétillaient en voyant les lumières obéir à mes commandes. Et j'ai eu envie de plus, de ce que cette connerie d'écosystème fermé ne me permettait pas de faire facilement mais que je pouvais entrevoir.

C'est là que je suis passé à un serveur domotique. Pas parce que c'était intrinsèquement mieux (même si ça l'est) mais parce que j'avais pas envie de raquer 60 € par ampoule et que la prise en charge par Hue des autres protagonistes est indigne.
Mais rémunératrice.

Chuis pas Phillips, donc un sou est un sou. (en plus, la gamme Xiaomi fous la honte aux périphs Hue. Sauf les Ampoules qui sont vraiment excellentes comme vous l'avez constaté)

Le serveur domotique était -pour moi et au départ- simplement un moyen de m'affranchir des limites absurdes de Hue. J'ai cherché comment je pouvais exploiter l'écosystème, mais je me suis systématiquement heurté à un mur. Ces histoires de Hue Labs dont je ne comprend pas le pourquoi du comment... Des logiciels tiers pyants mais utilisant des fonctions gratuites... etc...
Au final, flasher hass.io sur une SD et configurer l'intégration de hue a dû me prendre dans les 15 minutes. Et j'avais déjà mieux la main au bout de ces quinze minutes sur mes luminaires que je ne l'avais jamais eu avec les solutions Hue (y compris payantes).
C'était pas beaucoup plus clair, mais au moins il n'y avait pas de limite "propriétaires", mes entités étaient là, et des outils pour les manipuler. "Apprendre" à faire fonctionner ça ou autre chose...

A l'époque où j'ai domotisé un premier bout d'habitation, j'y vivais avec une femme et son enfant (ça sonne bizarre, bref, ma compagne de l'époque avait une fille. mais c'était avant.).  L'usage n'a jamais posé le moindre problème. Au contraire... Imagine une ado de 15 piges qui pète une crise parce que son éclairage est passé du rose au blanc ! Jute parce que je venais de mettre à jour le serveur...  ::P: 
Mais j'avais un petit peu taffé avant pour que ce soit utilisable.
Pas grand chose en fait. Bien plus de manière intellectuelle que programmatique : "Qu'est ce qui peut commander quoi comment ?" C'est une question simple, la mise en œuvre c'est trivial : Un capteur de présence/une ampoule/une télécommande.
Les appairer ? C'est la même chose quelque soit la plateforme proprio ou pas.
Les commander, ben pareil... Dans tous les cas, les ponts propriétaires ont leur propre assistant domotique plus ou moins bien foutu et plus ou moins programmable. Apprendre à programmer l'un des ponts ou OpenHab/Hass.io/Jeedom, c'est la même difficulté d'apprentissage.

Enfin... difficulté...
J'utilise NodeRed et hass.io me sert presque uniquement de front-end.
Mais quand tu vois les fonctions dispos dans l'interface du front-end rien qu'en sélectionnant une entité, j'ai souvent l'impression que je me fais chier avec NodeRed pour rien (quand je reste -comme 99% du temps- dans du bête if-then-else).



Même chez les constructeurs je ne pense pas que tu ais un accès aussi limpide aux fonction associées...  ::P: 

Bref, j'ai tendance à croire que la barrière est bien plus psychologique "houuu c'est programmer... ahhh je sais paaaaassssss" que pragmatique "ben, c'est un thermostat programmable. C'est pas bien compliqué à comprendre, tu définis juste des plages horaires pour la température "confort". Le jour de la semaine, et ensuite la plage horaire... voilà..."
Je repense à ce propos aux tutos de dev de Sebum... Spas forcément des trucs tout public non plus...  ::P: 

Pour la relative maîtrise d'un minimum d'anglais technique, je te fais entière confiance, même si je trouve ça dommage (d'un point de vue général. La non maîtrise d'un minimum de _lingua franca_, pas de te faire confiance...  :tired: ).

En tout cas, c'est un sujet qui m'intéresse sous un paquet de ses aspects.

Si d'ici les beaux jours tu veux en parler plus en détail... Ce sera avec plaisir.



(et oui, clairement Snips, c'était de la provoc même si j'adore le projet et que je finirai par le faire tourner propre chez moi dans les semaines qui viennent)

----------

